# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Λαμπατος ενισχυτης 2χ10W KT88/6550 single ended

## ikaros1978

Σας παρουσιαζω σημερα εναν λαμπατο ενισχυτη που τον χαρακτηριζουν τα εξης:
-Οτι πιο απλο μπορει να κανει κανεις
-Οτι πιο φθηνο μπορει να κανει κανεις
-Οτι πιο ευκολο μπορει να κανει κανεις

Προκειται , οπως λεει και ο τιτλος, για εναν στερεφωνικο ενισχυτη με λυχνιες KT88 (ή 6550) σε τοπολογια single ended με προενισχυση-οδηγηση 12ax7.
H ισχυς του ειναι 10W RMS σε φορτιο 8ohm και πολωμενη σε ταξη Α.Αξιοπρεπεστατη ισχυς για οποιαδηποτε μεση οικιακη χρηση και ικανος να οδηγηθει απο οποιοδηποτε cd-mp3 player η ραδιοφωνο (700-800mv ευαισθησια)

Ας δουμε τα σταδια κατασκευης:

Πρωτα πρωτα το κλασσικο κουτι που χρησιμοποιω συχνα.Κουτι αλουμινιου διαστασεων 30cm X 25cm x 5cm με το αντιστοιχο καπακι .Εγιναν οι απαραιτητες τρυπες για μετασχηματιστες εξοδου,τροφοδοσιας μπορνες,rca βυσματα, βυσματα 220V, ποτενσιομετρο εντασης κτλ.
Βαφηκε ηλεκτροστατικα (μαυρο ματ) και μπηκε μετα στην φαση του μονταρισματος

Μετα βαφτηκαν με σπρευ μαυρο τα καπακια (πλαστικα) των μετασχηματιστων εξοδου καθως και ο μετασχηματιστης τροφοδοσιας.
Μετα μονταρισμα των υλικων και καλωδιωση.
Επειδη ο μετασχηματιστης τροφοδοσιας εχει μονο το τυλιγμα της υψηλης στο εσωτερικο του κουτιου εβαλα εναν τοροειδη 30W για τα νηματα τον οποιο των ειχα με δευτερευον 24v.Ξηλωσα το δευτερερον και τυλιξα σιγα σιγα 58σπειρες για 3.15v πραγμα που εγινε 4 φορες.6.3 με συρμα 1Α για την μικρη και 6.3 με 4Α συρμα για τις μεγαλες.Το δε τυλιγμα της μικρης το περασα απο γεφυρα και πυκνωτη και το εκανα σχεδον dc.


συνεχιζεται........

----------

αθικτον (12-10-12), 

AKHS (11-10-12), 

billisj (24-02-13), 

billtsig (12-10-12), 

ΠΑΝ (21-03-13), 

dias0 (12-10-12), 

Dimpas (12-12-12), 

Καλλίνικος (13-01-13), 

FH16 (12-10-12), 

geronimo (15-10-12), 

gregpro (08-03-15), 

Hulk (11-10-12), 

manis13 (12-10-12), 

manolena (12-10-12), 

moutoulos (12-10-12), 

Neuraxia (11-10-12), 

p.gabr (11-10-12), 

sakisr (16-10-12), 

sargeid (12-10-12), 

SpyNet (02-12-13), 

teabs (08-03-15), 

toliis69 (11-10-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

επειδη για αλλη μια φορα ηθελα να δωσω βαρος στην απλοτητα προτιμησα την αυτοπολωση και οχι χρηση αρνητικης τασης.
Οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου ειναι 20W 5Κ/8Ω (Αντωνιαδης) οπως και ο τροφοδοσιας υψηλης.

Θα ηθελα να πω οτι στο ιδιο κυκλωμα με πολυ μικρη αλλαγη στην αντισταση καθοδου μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν χωρις καμμια αλλη αλλαγη KT88,6L6,EL34,6550 ακομα και 6V6 (αλλα με πολυ μικρη ισχυ).
Το συνολικο κοστος (υπολογισμενο με ακριβεια) ειναι 190Ευρω δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να μην μπορει με 100% επιτυχια να τον κατασκευασει.

Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανεβασω και κυματομορφες αν και ο ηχος μιλαει απο μονος του

----------

billisj (24-02-13), 

sakisr (16-10-12), 

toliis69 (11-10-12)

----------


## toliis69

Επρεπε να πεις..........σας παρουσιάζω ΑΚΟΜΗ έναν λαμπάτο ενισχυτή !!!!
Ευγε δάσκαλε, εύγε !!!!!   :Rolleyes:

----------

ikaros1978 (11-10-12)

----------


## chris73

Αμάν ρε Βαγγέλη, μην με βάζεις σε πειρασμούς!!! Απλός και γλυκούλης αν τον φτιάξω εσύ θα φταίς!
Μπράβο μπράβο!

----------

ikaros1978 (11-10-12)

----------


## teo_GR

Ρε συ πλάκα μας κάνεις?
  Έλα πες την αλήθεια.
   SPECIAL ΜΕ ΑΠ ΟΛΑ

----------

ikaros1978 (11-10-12)

----------


## AKHS

Ωραίος απλός και φθηνός σίγουρα όταν θα ξανακάνω λαμπατο θα είναι με την κτ 88 και αυτό σε σχέδιο μου αρέσει μπράβο Βαγγέλη πολλή θα ήθελα να τον ακούσω

----------

ikaros1978 (11-10-12)

----------


## Hulk

Βαγγελη βαζεις φωτιες!!!! Ακομα δεν τελειωσα αυτον που εχω στον παγκο, και εχω βαλει στα μελλοντικα
προτζεκτ αλλους δεκα  :Biggrin: 

Θα σου ελεγα να τους εκατοστησεις αλλα ετσι πως πας εσυ δεν αρκει ουτε η ευχη να τους χιλιασεις!!!!

Καλοακουστος να ειναι φιλε μου!!!!

----------

ikaros1978 (11-10-12)

----------


## spirakos



----------


## tomhel

Που σε ρε βαγγελη...
Πουλακι μου , αυτο ηταν το μαστορεμα που μου ελεγες στο τηλεφωνο..??
Αχ , αλλοι βγαζουν τον ενα λαμπατο μετα τον αλλο και αλλοι δεν μπορουν ουτε μια αντιγραφη της προκοπης να κανουν....
Θα το φιλοσοφισω...
Τελικα η λαμπα ειναι σαν την ντοματα...αλλοι την τρωνε σαλατα , αλλοι την τρωνε στην μαπα.... :Lol: 


Μπραβο ρε βαγγελα για αλλη μια φορα..!!!!!

----------

ikaros1978 (12-10-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

> Που σε ρε βαγγελη...
> Πουλακι μου , αυτο ηταν το μαστορεμα που μου ελεγες στο τηλεφωνο..??
> Αχ , αλλοι βγαζουν τον ενα λαμπατο μετα τον αλλο και αλλοι δεν μπορουν ουτε μια αντιγραφη της προκοπης να κανουν....
> Θα το φιλοσοφισω...
> Τελικα η λαμπα ειναι σαν την ντοματα...αλλοι την τρωνε σαλατα , αλλοι την τρωνε στην μαπα....
> 
> 
> Μπραβο ρε βαγγελα για αλλη μια φορα..!!!!!



Που σαι ρε Αφανα??? χαχαχαχαχαχαχα
Οταν στο τηλεφωνο σου λεω μαστορεμα να ξερεις...η με κολλητηρι κατι θα κανω...η θα τρωω μουσακα!!!!!  :Lol:

----------

Hulk (12-10-12)

----------


## Neuraxia

Δεν παλεύεσαι με την καμία.

----------


## ikaros1978

> Δεν παλεύεσαι με την καμία.



ουπς! δεν φταιω εγω! το foroum φταιει που βγαζει απο κατω σχετικα θεματα!!!!!!  :Unsure:

----------


## sakisr

Αντε παλι με εβαλες σε μπελα.Πανω που ηθελα να κανω λαμπατο μου κατεστρεψες τη ψυχολογια.Ασε και κανεναν αλλο να παρει σειρα......ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nickolaos

Μετράει πολλύ,μα πάρα πολλύ.Απο ποιότητα τί έχεις να πείς άρχοντα του φάσματος 20hz-20κhz?

----------


## ikaros1978

διαπιστωνω οτι διαπιστωνω και στον push pull με KT88.Αυτη η λαμπα ρε παιδι μου εχει τσαμπουκα! δεν ξερω τι στο καλο εχει μεσα, αλλα σε σχεση με την EL34 ειναι πιο μπασατη και δεν παραμορφωνει καθολου στις χαμηλες οταν το τσιτωνεις.To ιδιο ισχυει και για την 6550 που εβαλα.Αυτα βεβαια σε φορτιο βαττικο γιατι στο ηχειο δεν το εβαλα ακομα τερμα γιατι 10W δεν ειναι λιγα κι ας φαινονται λιγα.Αυριο το απογευμα (εκτος κοινης ησυχιας περιοδος) θα το τσιτωσω
Α! δοκιμασα και την 6L6....κι αυτη αξιοπρεπεστατη...κυρια!

Επισης θα του βαλω και μια αναδραση στο επομενο επεισοδιο πραγμα που θα το βελτιωσει ακομα περισσοτερο.Στο σχεδιο αυτο που αλλαζει μετα ειναι μια 100ohm στην καθοδο της μικρης και εκει θα μπει η αναδραση (εκτιμω λιγα Κohm αντισταση παραλληλα με πυκνωτη μερικων 100αδων pF)

----------


## smirnis

Μπραβο βαγγελη 
Σουπερ το αποτελεσμα της δουλειας σου.Πολυ προσεγμενη κατασκευη....ανοιγεις δρομους.

----------

ikaros1978 (12-10-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

Μολις τον περασα απο ενα γρηγορο τεστακι.Χωρις αναδραση και με την ισχυ περιπου στην μεση εχουμε τα τετραγωνα στις 3 περιοχες 100hz,1Khz kai 10Khz.

----------


## jeronimo

Γεια σου ρε Βαγγέλη με της όμορφες κατασκευές σου.

----------

ikaros1978 (12-10-12)

----------


## manis13

Φιλε Βαγγελη εχεις παρει φορα και δεν σε σταματαει κανεις!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟ!!!

----------

ikaros1978 (12-10-12)

----------


## sv6hmn

Θα μας τρελάνεις ρε Βαγγέλη μπράβο σου δεν παίζεσαι πολλή ωραία κατασκευή
Βάλε καμιά φώτο βράδυ να τον χαζέψουμε

----------

ikaros1978 (12-10-12)

----------


## Dimitris AR

Το εχεις κανει Fast Food κατασκευης λαμπατων βρε Βαγγελη! , μπραβο συγχαρητηρια και παλι .

----------

ikaros1978 (12-10-12)

----------


## apilot

Αμάν ρε συνονόματε Ευάγγελε δεν σε προλαβαίνουμε.Μέχρι να δούμε τον έναν μας παρουσιάζεις νέο ενισχυτή.Πάντως είσαι φοβερός ούτε ο Αντωνιάδης δεν σε προλαβαίνει.Τα καπάκια απο που είναι αγορασμένα;Εύγε ξανά.

----------

ikaros1978 (12-10-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

Tα καπακια παιδια κι αυτα απο τον Αντωνιαδη ειναι.
Ευχαριστω και παλι ολους για τα καλα σας λογια

----------


## sv9dri

Γειά σου Βαγγέλη , πολύ ωραία και πάλι η κατασκευή σου . Θα περιμένουμε και για πιο πολλές εντυπώσεις σχετικά με το πως ακούγεται . Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις κλείσει τις χαραμάδες που φαίνονται στο σασί πριν την τοποθέτηση των υλικών . Αν όχι να μου επιτρέψεις να σου προτείνω μιά ιδέα .Ενα ξύλινο πηχάκι όρθιο στις 4 γωνίες , κρύβει τη χαραμάδα και νομίζω προσθέτει λίγο και στην εμφάνιση .

----------


## ikaros1978

> Γειά σου Βαγγέλη , πολύ ωραία και πάλι η κατασκευή σου . Θα περιμένουμε και για πιο πολλές εντυπώσεις σχετικά με το πως ακούγεται . Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις κλείσει τις χαραμάδες που φαίνονται στο σασί πριν την τοποθέτηση των υλικών . Αν όχι να μου επιτρέψεις να σου προτείνω μιά ιδέα .Ενα ξύλινο πηχάκι όρθιο στις 4 γωνίες , κρύβει τη χαραμάδα και νομίζω προσθέτει λίγο και στην εμφάνιση .



Αχ βρε Γιαννη να ξερες ποσες φορες το εχω σκεφτει και ποσες φορες στεναχωριεμαι που δεν ασχολήθηκα να κανω κατι τετοιο!!! Μου αρεσει παραπολυ αυτο.ΑΛλα ποιος το κανει? καποια στιγμη σιγουρα θα το προσπαθησω......και αν τα καταφερω...θα στο αφιερωσω βρε!!  :Wink: 
Και ακομα πιο ομορφο ξερεις τι ειναι? να φας απο μια ραβδο αλουμινιου (Φ30-Φ40) το ενα τεταρτο και να το στερεωσεις ετσι.αχ αχ αχ....μια καλη φρεζα να χαμε!!!!

----------


## p.gabr

Για τον Βαγγελη ,δεν υπαρχουν πλεον λογια
Και καθε δβομαδα να μας παρουσιαζει κι απο ενα ,δεν αποτελει εκπληξη
ΕΓΩ μετα απο καθε μια παρουσιαση  ενος λαμπατου ,περιμενω τον επομενο του ,που θα ειναι και παλι μαύρος η γκρί !!!!!!

Αχχχχ δεν θα του τελειωσει αυτο το χρωμα;;;

----------


## ikaros1978

> Αχχχχ δεν θα του τελειωσει αυτο το χρωμα;;;



Λοιπον.δεσμευση: αν κανω αλλον, θα σου δειξω το κουτι και θα επιλεξεις εσυ το χρωμα και το γενικοτερο design! εκλεισε???

----------


## spirakos

> ΕΓΩ μετα απο καθε μια παρουσιαση  ενος λαμπατου ,περιμενω τον επομενο του ,που θα ειναι και παλι μαύρος η γκρί !!!!!!
> 
> Αχχχχ δεν θα του τελειωσει αυτο το χρωμα;;;



χαχααχα , μαλλον εχει παρει κανα 20λιτρο μπετονι χρωμα

----------


## KOKAR

Βαγγέλη παρατηρώ οτι το τετράγωνο αρχίζει να παραμορφώνει απο τον 1 ΚΗz ?

----------


## ikaros1978

ναι μια κλεισουλα την εχει.Η οποια φευγει αν ανεβασω το ρευμα ηρεμιας καμμια 20αρια mA.(ποιο προς ταξη Α δηλαδη).Αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος Κωστα να την ζοριζουμε ειναι και μονη της η κακομοιρα!  :Wink: Ουδεμια διαφορα εχει στο αυτι

----------


## αθικτον

> -Οτι πιο απλο μπορει να κανει κανεις
> -Οτι πιο φθηνο μπορει να κανει κανεις
> -Οτι πιο ευκολο μπορει να κανει κανεις



Η ομορφια βρισκεται στα απλα πραγματα.

φιλε Βαγγελη σε συγχαιρω, μ'αρεσει η κατασκευη σου.

Το διπλο "τσοκ" στην εισοδο,ειναι του εμποριου ή το εφτιαξες εσυ;

----------


## KOKAR

αυτο το έχουν κατα σχεδόν ολα τα τροφοδοτικά απο PC....αν εχεις κανενα χαλασμένο μπορείς να το βγάλεις ( αν ειναι ξεχωριστή πλακέτα ) 
η να βγάλεις τα εξαρτήματα αν ειναι σε μια ενιαία πλακετα.
Είναι γνωστά δε σαν EMI/RFI Filter



βεβαίως υπάρχουν και έτοιμα

----------

αθικτον (13-10-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

Ευχαριστω Γιωργο.
Συμφωνω απολυτα Κωστα..Αν εχεις τετοιο ετοιμο (ξηλώμενο) ειναι οτι καλυτερο.Αν οχι μπορει πανευκολα να το φτιαξεις με 3 πυκνωτακια 100n/250v σε αστερα (φαση-γειωση, ουδετερος-γειωση,φαση-ουδετερος) και δυο μικρα πηνιακια σε φερριτη (που τα εχουν οοοοοοολα τα switching τροφοδοτικα στην εισοδο τους) και μια αντισταση 560κ-680κ
Δινουμε παντα λιγο προσοχη να αντεχει το ρευμα.Το εικονιζομενο του Κωστα ειναι 6Α ,υπεραρκετο για οποιοδηποτε λαμπατο ενισχυτη

----------

billtsig (13-10-12)

----------


## billtsig

Βαγγέλη συγχαρητήρια πολύ περιποιημένη κατασκευή  :Biggrin:

----------


## αθικτον

> αυτο το έχουν κατα σχεδόν ολα τα τροφοδοτικά απο PC.  Είναι γνωστά δε σαν EMI/RFI Filter.



Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε Κωστα που εισαι παντα ετοιμος να βοηθησεις.  Γνωστο το συγκεκριμενο,απλως επειδη  ειδα φιλτρο στο σχεδιο,θεωρησα καλο να κανω μια ερωτηση στο φιλο το Βαγγελη, μηπως ειχε διαφορετικη σχεδιαση.

----------


## KOKAR

> *Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε Κωστα που εισαι παντα ετοιμος να βοηθησεις*.  Γνωστο το συγκεκριμενο,απλως επειδη  ειδα φιλτρο στο σχεδιο,θεωρησα καλο να κανω μια ερωτηση στο φιλο το Βαγγελη, μηπως ειχε διαφορετικη σχεδιαση.



μα για αυτο δεν ειναι τα φορουμ ?

υ.γ
το ιδιο φίλτρο υπάρχει και πάνω στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού και ειναι πολυ εύκολο να το διακρίνει κανείς

----------


## thomasdriver

μπραβο Βαγγελη,μπραβο παλληκαρι μου. οταν βλεπω προσεγμενες κατασκευες γεματες λαμψη και ομορφια σκεφτομαι.....(καποια μερα καποιοι ανθρωποι σαν εσενα θα πανε μπροστα αυτον τον τοπο) να εισαι καλα ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.

----------


## ikaros1978

Σε ευχαριστω Θωμα με τιμανε τα λογια σου, οπως ευχαριστω και ολα τα παιδια που ειλικρινα....... μου δινουν καυσιμα στον κινητηρα της δημιουργιας......

----------

Hulk (13-10-12)

----------


## lary leon14

Τα σεβη μου και απο εμενα,τι αλλο να πω,μονο συγχαρητηρια!

----------

ikaros1978 (13-10-12)

----------


## awmn931

Από μένα προκαταβολικά τα συγχαρητήρια μου για τον επόμενο λαμπάτο ενισχυτή που θα φτιάξεις και μας παρουσιάσεις την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα.

----------

ikaros1978 (13-10-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

ε οχι...δεν νομιζω...δεν εχω τιποτα στα υπ οψιν μου.....κανα μικρουλι ισως....να μαστε καλα και κατι θα κανουμε.

----------

Neuraxia (13-10-12)

----------


## tomhel

χμμμμ , εχω την εντυπωση οτι πρεπει να εχεις κατι el η pl86 καπου καταχωνιασμενες..???
Tσαμπουκαλιδικη λαμπιτσα , οτι πρεπει για λαμπατο ενισχυτη..!!!! :Tongue2:   ( και για otl )

( χαχαχα , οχι πως θα μου ξεφευγες..!!!!)

----------


## ikaros1978

Ειστε βαλτοι ολοι με τα OTL???? δεν θελω OTL!!! θελω μετασχηματιστη εξοδου να γουσταρω!!!!χαχαχαχαχα
 ειμαι υπο σκεψη...δεν ξερω τι να κανω....ειναι πισω οι λαμπες και εχουν χαρτακι στα χερια με νουμερακι-σειρα προτεραιοτητας σαν τους συνταξιουχους στο ΙΚΑ και περιμενουν!!!!! :Lol:

----------


## αθικτον

> υ.γ
> το ιδιο φίλτρο υπάρχει και πάνω στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού και ειναι πολυ εύκολο να το διακρίνει κανείς



Κοιταξα τις φωτο πριν ρωτησω φιλε Κωστα,αλλα ηθελα να'μαι σιγουρος για το τι ακριβως ειναι.

Ετσι γινεται και συζητηση και διαδιδεται η γνωση.

----------


## Costis Ni

Aπλό κι ωραίο.
 Αστο όπως είναι, η ανάδραση είναι απαραίτητη πιο πολύ σε πεντοδους. Ασε που θα θέλεις κι άλλο στάδιο πιο πριν.
Θα θελα να πάω το τοπικό κάρο καμμια μέρα ν ανέβω Θεσσαλονίκη να το ακούσω.

----------

ikaros1978 (14-10-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

Μην αργησεις Κωστα γιατι αν συνεχισουμε ετσι..και τα δικα μας τοπικα μεσα μεταφορας ετσι θα ειναι!!!!!

Nα αναφερω μια λεμπτομερεια που ξεχασα στο 1-2 post.Αν καποιος θελησεις να βαλει el34 , να μην ξεχασει να ενωσει το pin1 με το pin8.Δηλαδη το πλεγμα αναστολης (G3) με την καθοδο γιατι ολες οι αλλες το εχουν εσωτερικα αυτο το βραχυκυκλωμα ενω η EL34 οχι.

----------


## ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΟΙΝΙΑΔΕΣ

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ  ΕΙΜΑΙ  ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ  ΣΤΟ  ''ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ'' ΚΑΙ  ΘΕΛΩ  ΜΙΑ  ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΗ  ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ  ΤΟ  ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΟΜΩΣ  ΔΕΝ ΤΟ  ΒΛΕΠΩ
ΔΕΝ ΤΟ  ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΕΙΣ ? ΜΠΟΡΩ  ΝΑ ΤΟ  ΔΩ  ΑΛΛΟΥ ?  
ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ  ΔΕΝ  ΒΛΕΠΩ  ΣΧΕΔΙΑ  ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ  ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ  ΑΥΤΟ ?

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## ikaros1978

Γεια σου Θοδωρη και καλως ηρθες.Στο 2ο ποστ ,τελευταια φωτογραφια,δεν βλεπεις το σχεδιο?

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

Για σου Βαγγελη,ωραια κατασκευη μελετημενη μου αρεσει που ειναι χωρις πλακετα,ειμαι και εγω της παλιας σχολης με κοσσες
εχω δυο ecc83s και δυο el34 jj,και σκεφτομαι για single.
εαν εχεις καποιο σχεδιο δοκιμασμενο και σου ειναι ευκολο να μου το στηλεις.

----------


## ikaros1978

για τους φιλους που ζητησαν νυχτερινες φωτο

----------

αθικτον (18-10-12), 

gregpro (08-03-15), 

toliis69 (18-10-12)

----------


## toliis69

Αυταααααααα είναι.....................

----------


## stefanakis

Απο τα 30 μέχρι τα 60Hz τι κάνει? Παραμορφώνει πολύ?

----------


## ikaros1978

Aν επιλεξεις πυρηνα 18.000gauss και οχι τον απλο (11.000gauss) θα εχεις ακομα πιο μικρη παραμορφωση.Μην το φοβασαι ομως.Εχει καταπληκτικες χαμηλες.

----------


## stefanakis

> Aν επιλεξεις πυρηνα 18.000gauss και οχι τον απλο (11.000gauss) θα εχεις ακομα πιο μικρη παραμορφωση.Μην το φοβασαι ομως.Εχει καταπληκτικες χαμηλες.



Απ ότι βλέπω παίζει πολύ σεττάρισμα και γουστάρω λίγο.. Να της χτησημοποιήσουμε λίγο για μουσική... όλο οπερες και κάτι κινέζικες φωνές παίζουν στους φουκαριάρικους τους λαμπάτους.. Κρίμα είναι τέτοιος ενισχυτής

----------


## alx_sav

> Το δε τυλιγμα της μικρης το περασα απο γεφυρα και πυκνωτη και το εκανα σχεδον dc.



Καλησπέρα, καθότι άσχετος, για τα 6,3v της 12AX7 ποιά είναι η γέφυρα και ποιός ο πυκνωτής; Επίσης, στην γέφυρα της υψηλής χρησιμοποίησες 4 p600n. Γιατί όχι κάποια έτοιμη γέφυρα; Και εάν ναι ποιά;
Και κάτι ακόμα. Τυχαίνει και μου βρίσκονται 2 12ΑΧ7. Θα έχω κάποιο πλεονέκτημα εάν τις χρησιμοποιήσω και τις 2 (από μια για κάθε κανάλι) ή είναι πλεονασμός και θα έχω το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα και με τη μια μόνο;

----------


## ikaros1978

μπορεις να βαλεις οποιαδηποτε τετραδα διοδων η οποιαδηποτε γεφυρα αρκει να αντεχει σε ταση και ρευμα. (1Α/600v τα ελαχιστα χαρακτηριστικα)
Το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα εχεις ειτε με την μια ειτε και τις δυο.Αν βαλεις ομως τις δυο θα εχεις το πλεονεκτημα οτι στο μελλον θα μπορεις ναβαλεις ενα σταδιο προενισχυσης στο μελλον κανοντας ετσι πιο ευαισθητο.
Σχετικα με το dc απλα θα βαλεις μια γεφυρα (που επισης να αντεχει το ρευμα των νηματων) και εναν πυκνωτη τετοιο ωστε η ταση στα ακρα να ειναι 6.3.Αν βαλεις πολυ μεγαλο θα περασεις τα 7 ενω αν βαλεις πολυ μικρο θα πεσεις κατω απο τα 6
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## Dimpas

Αγαπητέ Βαγγέλη ! Μπορούμε να έχουμε ανόρθωση με λυχνία και ποιά ? 
Ένα σχεδιάκι υπάρχει ? 
Θα ήταν κάποια αλλαγή πρός το καλύτερο ή το χειρότερο ? 
Λέω άν είναι να γίνει να γίνει Full Silicon Free κατασκευή ! 
Τί λές ?? ???

----------


## ikaros1978

αν εχεις ορεξη και βεβαια μπορεις.Εγω προσωπικα παντα βαριομουν να μπω σ αυτην την διαδικασια χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν εξιζει.
Υπαρχουν απειρα σχεδια.Ψαξε για 5r4 kai 5u4 για παραδειγμα.Προσοχη μονο στα χαρακτηριστικα της λαμπας αυτης να αντεχουν το ρευμα που εσυ θελεις.

Για να πω την αληθεια μια φορα την εκανα την δοκιμη ετσι για το πρακτικο της υποθεσης.Διαφορα δεν καταλαβα.Καποιοι καταλαβαινουν (η νομιζουν οτι καταλαβαινουν)

----------


## Nikolaskn

Η λαμπα θα σου βγαλει καμια 20αρια..30αρια βολτ ποιο λιγα.Επισεις χρειαζεται προσοχη στον 1ο ηλεκτρολυτικο να μην υπερβαινει τα 40 μικροφαρντ(εξαρτατε την λαμπα).Η 5u4 πχ θελει μεχρι 40 μικρο..οποτε βαζουμε 32 για να μην παει ποιο πανω λογω ανοχων. Η οποιαδηποτε διαφορα στον ηχο λογω καθηστερησης ειναι αμελητεα

----------


## aris285

> Αγαπητέ Βαγγέλη ! Μπορούμε να έχουμε ανόρθωση με λυχνία και ποιά ? 
> Ένα σχεδιάκι υπάρχει ? 
> Θα ήταν κάποια αλλαγή πρός το καλύτερο ή το χειρότερο ? 
> Λέω άν είναι να γίνει να γίνει Full Silicon Free κατασκευή ! 
> Τί λές ?? ???



δηλαδη δεν θες να εχει καθολου πυρητιο η κατασκευη σου? και ομως οι λαμπατοι εχουν περισοτερο πυρητιο και απο τρανζιστορικο, μονο που αυτο βρησκεται στο γυαλί της λαμπας  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dimpas

Ωραίος ο Άρης ! ! ! Και βέβαια κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πώ ! Κατέβασα ένα παλιό βιβλίο που αναφέρεται μόνο σε Rectifing tubes και θα του ρίξω μια ματιά  ! 
Σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας !

----------


## alx_sav

Να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω για ποιό λόγο πρέπει να κάνουμε dc τα 6.3v της 12ax7; Δεν μπορούμε να το αφήσουμε όπως είναι;

----------


## chris73

Να πω και εγώ ο άσχετος. Για το dc μέχρι να απαντήσει ο Βαγγέλης θεωρώ πως το κάνει για να μειώσει την πιθανότητα βόμβου (ή όπως λλεν το ripple στα ελληνικά).
Ωστόσο και εγώ περέιμένω απάντηση εαν ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ κατασκευή έχει ακούσει διαφορά.

Όσο για το θέμα ανόρθωσης με λυχνίες γενικά νομίζω πως είναι απλά περιτό και μπελάς. Εξαίρεση εάν θα θέλαμε να ΄κάνουμε ένα κλώνο ενός κλασικού μηχανήματος, η θέλουμε ακόμη μίΑ λάμπα στην κατασκευή να φένεται βαβούρα.

Όσο για την διαφορά στον ήχο νομίζω πως θα μπορούσε να φανεί μόνο σε ενισχυτή οργάνου που τον έχεις στην τσίτα και φτάνει στο όριο, σε εκείνο το σημείο
μπορεί η λάμπα ανόρθωσης να αρχίζει να κολώνει από ρεύμα και αυτό θα περάσει ίσως στον ήχο. Για ενισχύτη μουσικής νομίζω πως είναι μείον η λάμπα.

Θα ήθελα όμως να μας πουν και οι ειδικοί... :Biggrin:

----------


## Nikolaskn

Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι για να νηματα δεν χρειαζεται DC.Μια προσεγμενη κατασκευη δεν θα εχει βομβο απο το εναλασομενο των νηματων.Και οταν λεω προσεγμενη κατασκευη ενοω εκτος των αλλων οτι τα καλωδια που θα πανε στα νηματα θα πρεπει να ειναι στριφογυριστα μεταξυ τους,να απεχουν απο την βαση της λυχνια μερικα εκατοστα και αν υπαρχουν γειωμενα ποδαρακια να ειναι σε ολες τις λαμπες τα ιδια.Π.Χ αν στην ecc83 τα νηματα ειναι στο 5 και 9 ποδαρακι γειωνουμε το 5  στην 6L6 ειναι το 2 και το 7..γειωνουμε το 2  κοκ.Τωρα για την ανορθωση με λαμπες εχουμε το εξης φαινομενο.Σε γκαζια του ενισχυτου και σε γρηγορο παιξιμο δλδ να παιζει ο μουσικος(ειτε σε live ειτε ακουμε απο cd) εξικοστα τεταρτα στο 200(οι μουσικοι θα καταλαβουν καλλιτερα) παρατηρειτε μια υστεριση μεταξυ των νοτων η οποια ακουγεται ευχαριστα στο αυτι τους(μιλαμε για εξασκημενα αυτια).Αυτο οφειλεται στο  οτι οι λαμπες ειναι 3...4 φορες ποιο αργες απο τα πυριτια και επομενως αφου δεν υπαρχει σταθεροποιηση και μεταβαλεται η DC  χρειαζοντε περισοτερο χρονο να φτασουν στον κορο

----------


## ikaros1978

τα δυο προηγουμενα ποστ (Nικος και Χρηστος) με καλυψαν απολυτα και συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι τους!

----------


## Ηλιάδης Μάνος

Μπράβο Βαγγελη πολύ ωραία κατασκευή, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι, γιατί υπάρχουν 4 μετασχηματιστές αφού χριζόμαστε 3, δυο για εξόδους και ένας για τροφοδοσία. Επίσης αν πάω σε κάποιο που τυλίγει μετασχηματιστές πως παραγγέλλω τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου, ευχαριστώ  εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ikaros1978

σε ευχαριστω Μανο.Ειναι 2 οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου, ενας για την υψηλη ταση και ενας ξεχωριστος για τα νηματα (6.3).Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορουν οι 2 αυτοι τροφοδοσιας να γινουν σε εναν.
Τα χαρακτηριστικα των μετασχηματιστων εξοδου φαινονται στο σχεδιο.Το μονο που δεν αναφερεται ειναι το παχος του συρματος του πρωτευοντος .Πρεπει να ειναι για τουλαχιστον 120-150mA.

----------


## fotouklis

καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή! 
 έχω βρει μια ταιριασμένη  τετράδα Sovtek 6550 (στα 160 ευρώ) και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να τις  χρησιμοποιήσω ανα δυο για να φτιάξω 2 όμοιους ενισχυτές. τι γνώμη έχεις για τις Sovtek?

----------


## ikaros1978

Γεια σου Φωτη,.
αν σου περισσευουν χρηματα παρτες...αλλα υπαρχουν και φθηνοτερες και εξισου καλες.(Κοιτα για electro-harmonix).
Το οτι ειναι ταιριασμενες στην παρουσα κατασκευη δεν σε ενδιαφερει.
Kατα προσωπικη γνωμη (καποιοι μπορουν να διαφωνησουν) η sovtek ανηκει στο top5

----------


## Costis Ni

> Να πω και εγώ ο άσχετος. Για το dc μέχρι να απαντήσει ο Βαγγέλης θεωρώ πως το κάνει για να μειώσει την πιθανότητα βόμβου (ή όπως λλεν το ripple στα ελληνικά).
> Ωστόσο και εγώ περέιμένω απάντηση εαν ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ κατασκευή έχει ακούσει διαφορά.
> 
> Όσο για το θέμα ανόρθωσης με λυχνίες γενικά νομίζω πως είναι απλά περιτό και μπελάς. Εξαίρεση εάν θα θέλαμε να ΄κάνουμε ένα κλώνο ενός κλασικού μηχανήματος, η θέλουμε ακόμη μίΑ λάμπα στην κατασκευή να φένεται βαβούρα.
> 
> Όσο για την διαφορά στον ήχο νομίζω πως θα μπορούσε να φανεί μόνο σε ενισχυτή οργάνου που τον έχεις στην τσίτα και φτάνει στο όριο, σε εκείνο το σημείο
> μπορεί η λάμπα ανόρθωσης να αρχίζει να κολώνει από ρεύμα και αυτό θα περάσει ίσως στον ήχο. Για ενισχύτη μουσικής νομίζω πως είναι μείον η λάμπα.
> 
> Θα ήθελα όμως να μας πουν και οι ειδικοί...



Προτείνω να ψάξεις το θέμα "αντίσταση εξόδου τροφοδοτικού" και πώς αυτή η αντίσταση εξόδου επηρεάζει τον ήχο.

----------


## chris73

Κώστα δλδ χονδρικά κάτι τέτοιο? 
"A tube rectifier has internal resistance. The more current that travels through a tube rectifier, the more the voltage drops. When the voltage drops, the power of the amplifier also drops. The tube rectifier has the drawback of not being able to provide a consistent voltage when it’s under load. The other drawback is that the tubes themselves run hot, and can be relatively short-lived. Unfortunately, modern day sources for rectifier tubes are not very reliable and, even in their prime, these tubes were usually the weak link in most amplifiers.
An amp with a tube rectifier tends to sound much spongier in the bottom end. Low frequency notes take more current through the power tubes to reproduce. This increased current causes a voltage drop in the rectifier tube and the amp loses power. So, when more power is actually needed, the amp gives less. Because of this, a tube rectifier amp will sound spongy and more distorted at high volumes. This, probably more than anything, is what gives a vintage amp its sound and color."

αω ναι κάπως έτσι το καταλάβαινα, αν όχι πόσταρε κανένα λινκ.

----------


## Costis Ni

Ακριβώς αυτό. 
Δηλαδή "φουσκωμένα" μπάσα λόγω κακού ελέγχου του κώνου του μεγαφώνου (χαμηλό damping).  Η αντίσταση εξόδου είναι οχτρός! Δες πχ τα σταθεροποιημένα τροφοδοτικά πόση έχουν (κάτω από το 1 Ωμ)

----------


## NIKOSXALKIDA

ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΣΟΥ.8Α ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ WATT EINAI ΜΗΔΕΝ?ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑΣ?GIA TOYΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΕΙΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο HAMMOND 1650F?ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΚΤ88 8Α ΣΥΝΔΕΘΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ 470Κ?ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ?ΜΕ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΖΑΛΙΣΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ΑΥΤΟΝ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ

----------


## KOKAR

> ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΣΟΥ.8Α ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ *ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ WATT* *EINAI ΜΗΔΕΝ*?ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑΣ?GIA TOYΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΕΙΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο HAMMOND 1650F?ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΚΤ88 8Α ΣΥΝΔΕΘΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ 470Κ?ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ?ΜΕ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΖΑΛΙΣΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ΑΥΤΟΝ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ



μήπως κάτι έχεις καταλάβει λάθος ?

----------


## NIKOSXALKIDA

τι εννοεις?

----------


## NIKOSXALKIDA

Ποσα watt πρεπει να εχουν οι αντιστασεισ στο κυκλωμα?

----------


## NIKOSXALKIDA

Κανεις δεν μπορει να μου δωσει τα φωτα του?πηρα τηλ και τον Γιατρα για τους εξοδου και μου ειπε 75 euro + Φ.Π.Α.Τοσο εχουν?

----------


## alx_sav

Ο αντωνιάδης στη θεσσαλονίκη μου έφτιαξε 2 τέτοιους μετασχημαστιστές εξόδου (5k/4Ω-8Ω 20W) με τον "φτηνό" πυρήνα (12000 gauss; )  αντί του ποσού 60 ευρώ τελική τιμή.

----------


## alx_sav

Και μια που μιλάμε για μ/τ, ο μ/τ της υψηλής είναι κάθετα τοποθετημένος σε σχέση με τους μ/τ εξόδου;

----------


## lazarost

KT88 SE.....πολυ ωραιος και αρκετα φθηνος θα ελεγα.
Τωρα τα 10 W που βγαζει θελει και ηχεια τουλαχιστον 90db και ανω
γιατι αμα εχεις αναισθητα (βλεπε εμενα) τοτε ουτε που θα τα γαργαλανε !!
Anyway μπραβο για την προσπαθεια σου και φυσικα για την ολη κατασκευη.
Για τον φιλο που ηθελε τροφοδοτικο με λυχνια σου δειχνω ενα βασικο κυκλωμα 
με την 5U4/5R4.
Μεγιστο ρευμα τα 250mA

----------


## alx_sav

Μετά από αρκετή προσπάθεια κατάφερα και έφτιαξα κάτι που μοιάζει με τον ενισχυτή παραπάνω το οποίο δουλεύει κιόλας! Ακολούθησα το σχέδιο κατά γράμμα εκτός από το ότι χρησιμοποίησα 2 12ΑΧ7 με τροφοδοσία απευθείας AC και κάποιες άλλες μικροδιαφορές (επιλογεάς πηγής, ενδεικτικό led κτλ). Ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει ανέλπιστα καλά. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ένας ελαφρός θόρυβος που ακούγεται στα ηχεία όταν δεν παίζει μουσική και ο οποίος αυξομειώνεται με την ρύθμιση της έντασης.
Να σημειώσω ότι έχω γειώσει τα πάντα σε star ground το οποίο συνδέεται με την γείωση της πρίζας. Επίσης το σήμα από την είσοδο μέχρι την 12ΑΧ7 κυκλοφοράει σε θωρακισμένο καλώδιο με γείωση στην θωράκιση στην μία πλευρά του καλωδίου. Επίσης προσπάθησα τα καλώδια που κουβαλούν AC να μην είναι κατά το δυνατόν παράλληλα με άλλα καλώδια.
Δοκίμασα επίσης να τροφοδοτήσω τα νήματα με το "σχεδόν DC" του Βαγγέλη (γέφυρα και πυκνωτής 220uf - δοκίμασα και μεγαλύτερους) αλλά χωρίς διαφπρετικό αποτέλεσμα.
Το γεγονός οτι ο θόρυβος αυξάνεται με την αύξηση της έντασης (καθώς γυρίζω δηλαδή το ποτενσιόμετρο) με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι η πηγή του είναι κάπου εκεί στην είσοδο.
Καμία ιδέα μήπως από κάποιον;

----------


## chris73

Τα RCA ότι άλλο στην είσοδο είναι απομονωμένα από το σασσί? Μήπως είναι κοντά κτλ στον τροφοδοσίας? 
Το έφτιαξα με ΑC στα νήματα και δεν είχε θέμα. Όμως είχα βόμβο που δεν αυξομειωνόταν με την ένταση από τους εξόδου που μάζευαν από τον τροφοδοσίας. Τώρα θα κάνω άλλο κουτι...  :Smile:

----------


## alx_sav

Το κουτί είναι ξύλινο. Τα RCA είναι γειωμένα. Η είσοδος από RCA στο πίσω μέρος πάει μπροστά στο ποτενσιόμετρο με θωρακισμένο καλώδιο. Το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι γειωμένο όπως στο σχέδιο και η απόσταση των RCA από τον τροφοδιασίας δεν είναι μικρότερη απ'οτι στην πρωτότυπη κατασκευή.

----------


## Dimpas

Τον ενισχυτή δεν τον έχω φτιάξει αλλά διαβάζω βιβλία για την κατασκευή ενισχυτών λυχνίας ! 
Οι Μετασχηματιστές είναι τοποθετημένοι έτσι ώστε να μην "ακούει" ο ένας τον άλλο ( και τούμπαλιν)
Οι λυχνίες είναι σε κατάλληλη θέση ( να μην επηρεάζονται ) από τους μετασχηματιστές ???
Μέσα απο το ξύλινο κουτί υπάρχει μεταλλική επιφάνεια ?

----------


## alx_sav

Όχι, καμία μεταλλική επιφάνεια. Οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου και τροφοδοσίας είναι τοποθετημένοι με τους οπλισμούς τους κάθετα. Από αυτά που διαβάζω στο νετ, μήπως στην τροφοδοσία των νημάτων της 12ΑΧ7 πρέπει να βάλω παράληλλα κανένα ποτενσιόμετρο με το κεντρικό του στη γείωση; Επίσης, προκειμένου να έχω ακριβώς 6.3vdc μήπως πρέπει να προσθέσω και ένα διαιρέτη τάσης ή κάποιο regulator;

----------


## chris73

Α! αν δεν έχεις μεσαία λήψη στα νήματα (2Χ3.15 δλδ) κάνε αυτό που έχει παρακάτω:

----------


## alx_sav

Λοιπόν, έβαλα artificial central tap δηλαδή 2 μικρές αντιστάσεις παράλληλα με τα 6,3vac των νημάτων των 12ΑΧ7 και απο εκεί γείωση καθώς και 2 τσοκ (μετά την γέφυρα της υψηλής) που ξήλωσα από ένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό pc και ο θόρυβος μειώθηκε μεν αλλά είναι ακόμα εκεί.
@chris73: Σύμφωνα με  παραπάνω σχέδιο και δεδομένου ότι ο μετασχηματιστής μου έχει ξεχωριστό δευτερεύον για τις ΚΤ88 και τις 12ΑΧ7, θα πρέπει να συνδέσω την μεσαία λήψη των νημάτων της 12ΑΧ7 με την ΚΤ88; Αρκεί στην μία ή και στις 2;

----------


## chris73

Και στα 2 καλύτερα, αλλά αφού δεν έφυγε ο θόρυβος τελείως και με τα τσοκ κτλ άλλο είναι το θέμα μάλον. Στα χαζουλίνια που έκανα δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοιο θέμα. Τι να πω και εγώ αν δεν λεν άλλοι που ξέρουν? Αν δεν το έκανες ήδη δοκίμασε και διαφορετικές μπρίζες και δωμάτια στο σπίτι να δεις αν αλλάζει κάτι.

----------


## alx_sav

Τα τσοκ είναι μάλλον μικρά. Κάτι σε mH πρέπει να είναι τα δικά μου όταν αυτά που βλέπω στο νετ για ενισχυτές κιθάρας είναι της τάξης των 10Η. Θα δοκιμάσω και κανονική dc τάση για τα νήματα των μικρών (με regulator κτλ) και εάν συνεχίσει και τότε...
Εσύ Χρήστο ακολούθησες ακριβώς το σχέδιο; Τις γειώσεις πως τις έκανες;

----------


## alx_sav

Καλημέρα! Τελικά ο θόρυβος έφυγε! Αυτό που συνέχιζα και άκουγα αφού είχα εγκαταστήσει την τεχνητή μεσαία λήψη και τα τσοκ προέρχοταν από τον άλλο μου ενισχυτή (έναν Sansui 217) που εκτελούσε χρέη προενισχυτή και στο Tape out του οποίου είχα συνδέσει τον λαμπάτο. Το περίεργο είναι ότι ενισχυτής (ο Sansui) εκείνη την ώρα ήταν κλειστός αφού τις δοκιμές τις έκανα ακούγοντας cd το οποίο περνάει και με κλειστό τον ενισχυτή.
Τέλος πάντων, με το που σύνδεσα το cd απευθείας επάνω στον λαμπάτο, ο θόρυβος χάθηκε!
Μου έκαψε μια ασφάλεια βέβαια σήμερα το πρωί αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι σοβαρό. Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή το βράδυ.

----------


## alx_sav

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Αφού άλλαξα και την γέφυρα (4 Χ P600K) με μια που ξήλωσα από το γνωστό τροφοδοτικό pc (μου πήρε ένα κουτί ασφάλειες μέχρι να βρω την βλάβη) μπορώ να πω ότι ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει τέλεια!
Ακολούθησα το σχέδιο του Βαγγέλη εκτός από το ότι χρησιμοποίησα 2 12ΑΧ7, έβαλα τεχνητή μεσαία λήψη στα νήματα των μικρών με 2 αντιστάσεις των 340κάτι Ω, τα νήματα των 12ΑΧ7 τα ζεσταίνω με AC, η γέφυρα είναι πλέον προκατ και πρόσθεσα και 2 τσοκ,  μετά την γέφυρα.
Πρόσθεσα και ένα διακόπτη επιλογής εισόδου (σκοπεύω να προσθέσω και ένα phono προενισχυτή - τρανζιστοράτο προς το παρόν) και ένα ενδεικτικό ledακι που πέρνει από τα νήματα της αριστερής ΚΤ88. Το κουτί είναι προφανώς ιδιοκατασκευή (και όχι, δεν είναι κανένα παλιό συρτάρι).
Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι θα ήταν βολικότερη η τάση 12,6v για τα νήματα των 12AX7 έτσι ώστε να είναι εύκολη η προσθήκη σταθεροποιητή για 6.3vdc ή για χρησιμοποιήσουμε απευθείας 12,6vac στα ποδαράκια 4 και 5.
Επίσης η αντίσταση 100Ω που βρίσκεται μετά τον μεγάλο πυκνωτή στο τροφοδοτικό της υψηλής, ενώ δεν έχει καεί ακόμα, μου φαίνεται σαν ταλαιπωρημένη. Εγώ έβαλα 1/2w (στο σχέδιο δεν αναφέρει ισχύ) αλλά νομίζω ότι θέλει μεγαλύτερη.
Τον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας μου τον έφτιαξε κάποιος γνωστός γνωστού στην Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ οι εξόδου είναι από τον Αντωνιάδη επίσης από τη Θεσσαλονίκη. Είναι οι φτηνοί με τον μικρό πυρήνα (12000gauss) αλλά παίζουν μια χαρά. Έχουν δε τύλιγμα και για 4Ω και 8Ω.

----------


## DLS 33

βρηκα αυτο, δεν ξερω αν ειναι παλιο η νεο....

http://www.diyaudio.gr/offers.html

----------


## chris73

Επιτέλους να και ο δικός μου που πέρασε από 40 κύματα...



Αρχικά δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να βρω ένα σχέδιο κουτιού που να μου αρέσει. Αλήθεια δοκίμασα πολλές δεκάδες στο χαρτί  :Brick wall: 
Μετά είπα να κάνω κάτι απλό. Κόψε και ράψε και κόλλα και μόλις τον έβαλα να παίξει είχε ένα βόμβο. Όχι πολύ αλλά δεν τον ήθελα και έτσι μια και τον ήθελα για τον βασικό μου ενισχυτή.

Έτσι η πρώτη κατασκευή έφαγε σουτ στον κουβά και άρχισα πάλι από το μηδέν. Αυτή τη φορά είχα πάρει όμως το μάθημα και πριν κάνω ότιδήποτε έβαλα τον τροφοδοσίας μόνο του στο ρεύμα και σε έναν εξόδου σύνδεσα μόνο τα ακουστικά και τον κουνούσα στον χώρο να βρώ την βέλτιστη θέση. Διστυχός δεν έβγαλα φωτογραφίες εσωτερικά για να το δείτε και εσείς.


  

Μετά άντε από την αρχή να βρώ νέο κουτί. Με τα πολλά κατέληξα εδώ αλλά είχα τόση κούρση που δεν μπορούσα να προσέξω ποιά και την λεπτομέρεια...

Τα κάθετα κομάτια έγειναν από κόντρα πλακέ 6mm τρυπημένο μόνο με εργαλεία χειρός που απλά βάφτηκαν με αστάρι και μαύρο σπρέι χωρίς κανένα ιδιέταιρο τρίψιμο ποιό πριν.

Τα κουτιά σχηματίστικαν από φύλο αλουμινίου 0.7mm πατημένο στο χέρι. Στό εμπρός τμήμα που είναι οι λυχνίες πάνω από το αλουμίνιο κόλλησε και ένα άλλο κόντρα πλακέ 6mm για να βυθιστούν έτσι οι μεγάλες λυχνίες και να μην φαίνεται πολύ χύμα η βάση τους.
Μετά βρήκα έναν που ντύνει καναπέδες και πήρα ένα ρετάλι ύφασμα και τα έντυσα.
Σάντουιτς έγιναν όλα με ντίζα Μ5, τυφλά παξιμάδια και σωλήνα αλουμινίου Φ8. από κάτω για ποδαράκια έβαλα τυφλά παξιμάδια Μ6.



Για τον εξαερισμό ανοίχτηκαν οι τρύπες πίσω, και εσωτερικά αυτών έβαλα ανοξείδωτή σίτα. Άλλες τρύπες από κάτω δεν έχει αλλά το αλουμίνιο είναι πολύ λεπτό και σώνει την κατάσταση. ΄Οχι βέβαια πως οι πυκνωτές στην τροφοδοσία περνάν και πολύ καλά αλλά είναι στον πάτο, κάτω από τον μετασχηματιστή και πιστεύω θα αντέξουν πολύ.

Ως βασικός ενισχυτής για εμένα που θα είναι, έβαλα και επιλογέα 4 εισόδων καθώς και ένα ξέμπαρκο RCA που βλέπεται πίσω είναι για πιθανή σύνδεση κάποιας γείωσης αργότερα. Οι εξόδου που είχα ήταν κάπως οριακοί 12W και με απλό πυρήνα αλλά μια χαρά μου ακούγονται.

Διαστάσεις Π29 x Β22 x Υ14.5cm
Άλλο κακό να μην με βρεί...

----------


## p.gabr

*Χρήστο μια μεγάλη παρατήρηση
*
τι δουλειά έχει αυτό εδώ μέσα ;  Αυτό είναι μια κατηγορία μόνο του 

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ..... ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΟΛΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΩΝ


Τα ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ  ειναι το λιγότερο  που μπορώ να πω

----------


## spirakos

> *Χρήστο μια μεγάλη παρατήρηση
> *
> τι δουλειά έχει αυτό εδώ μέσα ;  Αυτό είναι μια κατηγορία μόνο του 
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ..... ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΟΛΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΩΝ
> 
> 
> Τα ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ  ειναι το λιγότερο  που μπορώ να πω



+1000
 Συγχαρητηρια Χρηστο, ευχομαι να ακους ο,τι δειχνει

----------


## sv8dts

> +1000
>  Συγχαρητηρια Χρηστο, ευχομαι να ακους ο,τι δειχνει



Γεια σας…. συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας για της κατασκευές σας .θαήθελα να σας ρωτήσω τη αντίστασης να βάλω στη κάθοδο της 6l6 μια που τυχαία έχω δυο ευχαριστω

----------


## p.gabr

Φίλε μου δεν είναι στανταρτ, εξαρτάται πως την λειτουργείς, και την τάση ανόδου 
Ενα άλλο σημαντικό είναι ότι όλες οι 6L6 δεν είναι ίδιες  ,οι νεώτερες όπως 6L6GB,  6L6WGB σηκώνουν μεγαλύτερη ισχύ 

Συμβουλέψου και κατέβασε τα σωστά data της λυχνίας σου , πάντως για SE μπορεί  να έχει τιμή από 180-390ωμ

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα,δεν θα ήταν όμως καλύτερα να βάλει αρνητική τάση στο πλέγμα;Θα μπορεί ποιο ευκολα να τις δουλεψεί τις λυχνίες χρειάζεται όμως ένα μικρο τροφοδοτικό παραπάνω.

----------


## sv8dts

> Καλησπέρα,δεν θα ήταν όμως καλύτερα να βάλει αρνητική τάση στο πλέγμα;Θα μπορεί ποιο ευκολα να τις δουλεψεί τις λυχνίες χρειάζεται όμως ένα μικρο τροφοδοτικό παραπάνω.



Γεια σας μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος ενώ λειτουργεί υπέροχα γιατημπλεδιαζουν οι 6l6

----------


## sampat59

καλημερα. μια ερωτηση.... ειδα οτι για τα νηματα εχει 2 χωριστα για τα 6,3. εχω μετασχηματιστη 6,3 7Α. μπορω να χρησημοποιησω μονο μια εξοδο και για τις 2 λυχνιες η πρεπει να βαλω χωριστες?

----------


## spirakos

> καλημερα. μια ερωτηση.... ειδα οτι για τα νηματα εχει 2 χωριστα για τα 6,3. εχω μετασχηματιστη 6,3 7Α. μπορω να χρησημοποιησω μονο μια εξοδο και για τις 2 λυχνιες η πρεπει να βαλω χωριστες?



Καλημερα, μπορεις.

----------


## sampat59

ευχαριστω!!

----------


## sampat59

Καλημερα. αλλη μια ερωτηση για αυτον τον ενισχητη. Χθες τον τελειωσα και δουλευει πολυ ωραια. δοκιμαζοντας τον δεν ειδα διαφορα στην ενταση σε σχεση με εναν αλλο που ειχα φτιαξει με PCL86. υποτιθεται οτι με την 6550 εχει πιο πολλα watt. ετσι ειναι η εχω κανει κατι εδω?

----------


## p.gabr

Εμείς λέμε ότι το αφτί δεν είναι βατόμετρο 
Την στιγμή που αφιέρωσες δύο τρεις μήνες να το φτιάξεις, αξίζει να ασχοληθείς και λίγο με το "τι ψάρια έπιασες" . Δεν κοστίζει και πολύ ,απλά θα μάθεις τι έκανες 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76609

----------


## sampat59

ok ευχαριστω

----------

